# My Little Grow 100% LED



## sunakard2000 (Oct 8, 2012)

since i havnt been keeping an up-to date journal here on the forums ill give a little bit of background info. 

Lights = 2  135watt 7band LED UFOs, 45 3watt LED chips per light, color spectrums include Deep Red 660nm, Bright Red 630nm, Bright Blue 460nm, Deep Blue 430nm, UV 390nm, Inferared 850nm, and Bright White 10,000k for spectrial balance, the lights each produce around 2degrees of heat when the thermometer is LESS then 1.5 inches away.

Nutes = Foxfarm Line, Grow Big, Big Bloom, and Tiger Bloom, as well as CalMag w/ Iron. 

Water = Tap water distilled for a min of 2 days

Pots = 6gal

Soil = some random brand i cant remember, it was the ONLY 0-nute soil i could get my hands on at the time

Plant = God Bud

Im going to post the pics in another post, i have to go through my notes and figure out the dates that go with each pic. but the pics are from sprout through Veg... seeing as my plant is in her dark cycle at the moment ill pull her out of the closet tomorrow and snap a few pics. she is currently at day 19 of flowering.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 8, 2012)

ok here are the pics i have,









Pic 1 - July 12, 2 days after sprout was "potted"
Pic 2 - July 27, about 4 or 5 days *prior* to X-plant in larger 6gal pot
Pic 3 - Aug 10, again about 4-5 days *after* X-plant into 6gal pot
Pic 4 - Sep 5, still veggin
Sep 18, 12/12 light flip, ~10 pistils present around mid of plant
Pic 5 - Sep 25, 7 days after 12/12 flip
Pic 6 - Sep 29, now at 11 days after 12/12 flip pistils present in just about every single node except for the lower ~8 brances (lower 4 sets) also top 2/3 of plant showing buds about dime sized, top kola ~ 3 inches tall and about nickle size in width(~3/4 inch)

More pics to come in the future, tomorrow ill update once again, infact after looking back at my notes tomorrow Oct 9 will be the start of the 3rd week of flowering


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 8, 2012)

in a few of the pics youll notice another plant... it was a bag seed and ended up like 90% male hermi... sad sad day... it was also about 3 weeks older then this God Bud plant, and bushed like a MOFO, ill crop and post some of those pics just to show how huge it bushed out under my LED UFOs


----------



## MARY-JANE (Oct 8, 2012)

Well I'm watch never heard of any growing with LED, should be interesting.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 9, 2012)

alright i got some decent pics, still waiting to get paid and get a better camera, anywho when i pulled her out of the closet and into some more natural light i noticed that a majority of the stems to the leaves are turning red, some are fully red and others are half red half green, so my question is, at about 3 weeks into flowering is this kind of coloration normal or is it really a possible N/P/K/Mag def? as i stated in my first post im using the FF line of liquid nutes, currently watering twice a week, one watering with nutes the other without, takes about 3-4 days for the soil to dry out, and im using full strength of Big Bloom and Tiger Bloom, as well as a 2x dose of CalMag(with every watering) should i up my dosage of nutes to combat this red stem problem


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 9, 2012)

Red stems and petioles can be an issue arrising or it can be a genetic trait. Some strains actually will show a lot of redish/purpleish coloring on the petioles and stems depending on the phenotype. For you using FF soil and nutes, I would bet that you probably need to add some Myco and a little bit of mollasses mixed into the water. This will give your soil more microbes to help make the nutrients available to the plant. FF soil has microbes but I hear a lot of folks say that they have to add Mychorrizae or ZHO to the roots to boost growth.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 9, 2012)

after the debacle the other day, I'll pull up my psychedelic beanbag chair and watch yer led grow show.

green mojo fer ya's, bud 

I was thinkin about Godbud last time I reupped on seeds but went with Mataro blue, can't wait to hear how she smokes.

eace:,

7greeneyes


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 9, 2012)

well my buddy and i just pulled her out of the closet and into some better light, and we both agreed that it wasnt really red, but a light and deep purple the parts that look redish still have a nice purple hue. the purple started more towards the top and new growth but upon further inspection, i was looking for spider mites, making sure shes clean which she is, but i noticed the stalk is starting to get some purple vertical stripes, not all over just sparatic. i got the seed from a bag, out of the 1/2 oz there were only 2 beans... only one was fully matured the other was still slightly white-ish, but it was so long ago, a good 2 or 3 months before i started sprouting and neither myself or my buddy(who got the white-ish seed in his 1/4oz) can remember if there was any purpling on the stems inside the buds, but im gonna read around a bit more, and iv gotta crop some pics so ill be updating again within the hour, some pics of the purple goin on

7greeneyes - i love GB i remember getting some GB and Northern lights, the NL smelled sooo dank and delicious, but the GB was a very mellow smell kinda skunky but almost neutral, but boy oh boy did the GB pack quite a punch, nice relaxing yet energetic high great for hangin with friends, the GB's high was so much stronger then the NL... such a shame really since NL smelled so dank.

Hushpuppy - iv only used FF nutes in this grow, grow big, big bloom and tiger bloom, i have some generic brand of soil, it was the only slow release nute free soil i could find at the stores near me... the hydro shop is a bit of a drive, gonna get some good stuff next time around though.
got one quick question... for flowering stage what are the recommended min(dark) and max(lighted) temps for the best yield?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 9, 2012)

It seems to me that the buds are better on cooler plants. I try to keep mine between 65f at night to 75f in daylight.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 9, 2012)

nice im about 3-5* higher on both min and max right now... wont be hard to fix that


----------



## gourmet (Oct 9, 2012)

This could be interesting to me, so I think I'll follow your thread.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 10, 2012)

sorry kinda got distracted... lol you know how it is XD anywho the quality of my crappy camera is just horrid, hard to see anything with good clarity, also had some issues getting the pics from my buddy, so i guess we shall try again tomorrow, hopefuly my check gets here tomorrow, gotta get a good camera >_< ill update as soon as possible.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 12, 2012)

well im still waiting for some extra cash for a new camera... but next tuesday for sure... 
i just noticed something, the hardest part of growing and having such a beautyful plant, is going away for the weekend for family crap and not being able to see your little girls on a daily basis lol
anywho got some pic cropping to do over the weekend and i should have an actual pic update by wed.

by the way the purple is comming out more and more each day, besides the coloring of stalk, stems and petioles, the leaves are all a uniform healthy green and no signs of nute problems, good news XD


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 12, 2012)

:yay::woohoo::yay:

nice


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Oct 12, 2012)

Nice thread...  Thanks for sharing!  

Amy chance that you could take some pictures without those goofy colored lights on so we can see what your plants look like ?   :huh: :rofl:


Peace!:bong:


----------



## anaujiram_Es (Oct 13, 2012)

:bong:


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 15, 2012)

lol that pink glow is the lights, im going to get my camera monday so ill snap a few shots as soon as i get it.

my buddy whom i got the GB bag from with the seed came over today, after talking to him and checking out some more GB turns out the purpling is genetic after all woot woot.

also should note that shes bulked up quite a bit over the last 3 days i wasnt home... go fig... all buds are like 2x as big as when i left and shes starting to grow a crap ton of trics already, only a handfull of leaves covered in trics but its just a matter of time now XD


----------



## Roddy (Oct 15, 2012)

*a little bit of mollasses mixed into the water. This will give your soil more microbes to help make the nutrients available to the plant. FF soil has microbes but I hear a lot of folks say that they have to add Mychorrizae or ZHO to the roots to boost growth. *

Love ya Hush, my friend, but adding molasses to the mix while using a chem based nute won't help, might hurt a little! There's no microbes left after the FF nutes killed the soil off, so you're basically pouring sugar onto the soil. UNLESS....you only are using the bloom, which is labeled organic(??) and didn't use the veg products. However, I ran low on nutes, added bloom to my greenhouse and saw every plant yellow...I took this to mean my soil wasn't feeling great and, while I could pull a few out, several of the gals would not return to their healthy appearance, looked like they were constantly starving even thoguh I was feeding heavy. Not sure, but I think the bloom may have killed off a lot of the good in the soil making the poor plant work to get her food....I could be way off, just what I noticed and theorized on. Last note, I was adding molasses after the bloom was used the one time and I returned to my organic nutes, the soil grew mold on top making me think the molasses was rotting on top and not being used as in all my past grows using organic soil and nutes.

Not a clue on GB, but most times you see purpling of stems or such, it's a condition indicator....something small just isn't quite right! Nothing to get worried about (and as you say, might be genetics, more times than not, it's conditions, though imhe), but might be a touch cold, a bit low or high on a nute etc... Either way, no worries!  :48:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 15, 2012)

If your temps are getting down towards 60, the purple could be due to this.

You are about 4 weeks into 12/12.  I will be curious to see some pics.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 15, 2012)

hopefuly getting to the store tomorrow along with the hydro store for more supplys.
THG - i wanna stay its genetic since everything else nute def wise looks just fine, and my temps have only gotten down to maybe 66 at night and has been holding steady around 72 all day. but like Roddy said it could be something small but at this point i dont care lol its lookin amazing and bulking up so i cant complain.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 16, 2012)

sunakard2000 said:
			
		

> hopefuly getting to the store tomorrow along with the hydro store for more supplys.
> THG - i wanna stay its genetic since everything else nute def wise looks just fine, and my temps have only gotten down to maybe 66 at night and has been holding steady around 72 all day. but like Roddy said it could be something small but at this point i dont care lol its lookin amazing and bulking up so i cant complain.



Did I misunderstand when Hushpuppy said ideal temps were 65-75F and you said you were running 3-5 degrees lower and higher?


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 17, 2012)

yeah i said i was 3-5* higher then the 65-75 night/day temps he recommended... so im running around 68-78 night/day or so its been for the past few weeks, as it gets colder out i might turn on my heat finally, havnt had a need yet, temps arnt getting below 65 at night in my closet


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks.  Those are great temps.  There is no problem getting down to 65.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 19, 2012)

gaaah finally some time to sit down and resize pics and post an update YAY!!!







pic 1 - oct 12 few days prior to 4weeks in flower
pic 2 - oct 17 day after 4 weeks in flower
pic 3 - oct 17, another view with lights


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 19, 2012)

pic 1-5 Oct 18

pic 3, purpling all over, its a rich yet deep royal lookin purple


----------



## Roddy (Oct 20, 2012)

:ciao: Sun

Last pic is showing a bit of clawing, could have something to do with the purpling as well...dunno! Looking good so far, my friend!


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 20, 2012)

thanks roddy but are you talking about some of the lower leaves in the last pic? those are dying off, thinking if trimming up a few more branches that just aint doing much of anything and letting the rest go, she looks good though doesnt appear to be yellowing early or anyother major nute def so thats good... ill keep yall posted with some more pics next mon/tue if iv got time


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 20, 2012)

I would not trim anything.  The plant will drop the leaf when it is through with it.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 20, 2012)

if yall would let me know what yah think about my lil gal... keep in mind im taking this to the end with only LEDs mainly to see just how well these lights work especially in flowering, pretty much im after a comparison between my GB plant under 2 135watt LED UFOs and an HPS, i am saving up some cash with my friend for a full grow tent deal at my local HTG Supply, including tent (4X4X7foot), hps bulb, reflector, dimmable ballist, exhaust fan/hose, clipon fan, grow bags, organic soil, full line of nutes, cloning set and a bunch more for like $650, considering everything in this bundle goes for well over $800, i cant pass it up XD


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 21, 2012)

IMO, $650 is too much money for what you are getting.  Can you link the package deal so we can look at it?  The one I found that was $570 without shipping will need to be upgraded.  I personally do not believe that it is cheaper to buy these things packaged like this (regardless of whether HTG says it's worth $800, it is not).  

The package I looked at came with a batwing reflector, which would need to be upgraded to an air coolable hood or cooltube.  It also does not come with a "real" exhaust fan.  It comes with an inline duct booster fan (shame on HTG as this is totally inadequate).  The oscillating fan is a tiny clip on fan that goes for under $5 most places.

These are just examples, but will give you an idea how much cheaper you can put this package together yourself--you may find better buys.  The tent, light, timer, yo-yos, fan and filter I have linked go for $456.00 and you have far better products--a cool tube, and a real centrifuge fan.  A duct booster fan is totally inadequate to use at all, but even more so if you try to couple it with a carbon filter.  I encourage you to look around.  I have never ever seen a package deal that was actually "a deal".  

I would recommend checking out buying things "ala carte".  You can get a tent for under $150.  I am looking at one on Amazon that seems pretty heavy duty and is under $140.  The tent offered by HTG is actually 47 x 47, which would prevent you ever being able to use a 4' light if you wanted.  You should also be able to get a 600W digi ballast with an air coolable hood or a cool tube for $200-250.  You should be able to get a centrifuge type fan and carbon filter for around $160.

Tent-hXXp://www.amazon.com/Large-Hydroponics-4X4X7-Reflective-Mylar/dp/B0078P34A8/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_nC?ie=UTF8&colid=1HHYPCL51QYFW&coliid=I1WDUT9A34VEFH

Light-hXXp://www.amazon.com/Grow-Light-hydroponic-Dimmable-Pressure/dp/B005HB3L6W/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1350832745&sr=8-4&keywords=600w+hps

Fan/filter combo-hXXp://www.amazon.com/Hydropronic-Inline-Carbon-Filter-Control/dp/B002ZJNW3Q/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1350833201&sr=8-1&keywords=CARBON+FILTER+FAN+COMBO

The total for a 600W digi in a cooltube, a 4 x 4 tent, a 440 cfm centrifuge fan, a carbon filter, yo-yos, and a timer is just over $450.  The other things in the HTG package can be picked up fairly inexpensively.  I personally have never seen a package deal that was actually "a deal".  You are paying a chunk of money to have someone else put the package together.  It took me about 5 minutes to find better buys.....


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 21, 2012)

http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-HTG-600w-Grow-Kit.asp

i was going to upgrade to the dimmable ballist, the euro reflector and upped the nutes/soil to FF


----------



## Growdude (Oct 21, 2012)

sunakard2000 said:
			
		

> http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-HTG-600w-Grow-Kit.asp
> 
> i was going to upgrade to the dimmable ballist, the euro reflector and upped the nutes/soil to FF


 
That fan wont cut it not even close.
If it was me I would skip the dimable ballast and get a good inline fan.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 21, 2012)

so dont upgrade the ballast get a better fan instead? do you still think the price is too much still?


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 22, 2012)

been looking around for some better prices and im seeing alot.. gonna re think my plan here a bit and talk with my buddy and see what we can come up with, ill let yall know our final list to see what yall think...
on a side note i wish i had a wicked camera... this crappy one just doesnt cut the butter, just cant see the trics in the pics, but my lil GB girl is starting to fillout with trichs more and more each day, so far about 50% of the tiny shade leaves commin outta the buds are covered in trichs... 50%+ of each leaf, not half the total leaves. again with this being an LED only grow im actualy quite happy with the results thus far, shes lookin good and starting to really stink, its a sweet and kinda fruity scent with a hint of skunk in there, it makes my mouth water just thinking about it lol, just the gentle rustling of leaves from my fan is now enough to pump out some major scent into my room, gotta love it. well pics commin up wed or thur so ill catch yall then.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Oct 22, 2012)

Its prob gonna be alil over $600 for a whole 4x4 tent setup with 600hps...   piece it out...  

Tent $115 shipped Ebay
Fan  $80 ebay
Scrubber $ 80 ebay
600hps w aircooled hood $275 maybe alil more depending on hood  HTGsupply


----------



## pcduck (Oct 22, 2012)

The only advice I can give you on tents is _You get what you pay for._

I have 2 tents an e-bay cheap one and a Secret Jardin DRII. The cheap one is just that cheap. Inferior hangers, broken zippers, light leaks and pin/needle holes. The SJ has far less pin/needle holes, better hangers, better exit ports. All around better.

I use the cheap one for my veg tent and the SJ for my flower tent.
The cheap one sorta of looked like all the stars were out on a clear night when the light is on, looking from the outside. Took a lot of tape to eliminate them pin/needle holes.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 24, 2012)

so yesterday was the week 5 mark, starting week 6 now, question for yall... obviously every strain has a diff flowering time, but seeing as im at week 5 when should i start nute starving so she can naturaly yellow up to lessen the harshness of the smoke?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 24, 2012)

sunakard2000 said:
			
		

> so yesterday was the week 5 mark, starting week 6 now, question for yall... obviously every strain has a diff flowering time, but seeing as im at week 5 when should i start nute starving so she can naturaly yellow up to lessen the harshness of the smoke?



No.  I don't know how much longer you think these are going to go, but IMO, you have a long ways to go--at least as long as you have been flowering so far.  Even though you are at 5 weeks, the buds in the pics taken 5 days ago show not a lot of bud development.  I would plan on at least another 5 weeks unless the trichs tell you they are ready before that.  Most strains take from 8-10 weeks.  Most of mine are 9 weeks or longer.  Were these sexually mature when you put them into 12/12?

I never flush my plants and I do not have harsh bud.  IMO, after a good dry and cure, you cannot tell the difference.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 24, 2012)

yeah it was defentaly a female, about 6 pistils the day prior to the flip.
so if you dont flush do you lower nutes in the last few weeks? or just keep giving it the same amount


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 24, 2012)

When I running hydro, about the last week, I just top up with plain water instead of renuting.  Sometimes, however, I run nutes right up to the end.


----------



## stonedagain714 (Oct 24, 2012)

i personally wouldnt get the grow tent if you can build a small room with plywood and 2x4's.it would be cheaper.also i found a good deal on a 450 phat filter for something like  $75 at plantlightinghydroponics.they also have a 400 cfm 6 in generic inline fan for like $80 that should work with the filter.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 25, 2012)

I used to think the same way and had 4 cabinets in my grow building, then I got a tent because I needed more space and didn't want to have to tear down a cabinet and rebuild it. Now I much prefer the tents and have replaced both of my flowering cabinets with tents


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Oct 25, 2012)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> I used to think the same way and had 4 cabinets in my grow building, then I got a tent because I needed more space and didn't want to have to tear down a cabinet and rebuild it. Now I much prefer the tents and have replaced both of my flowering cabinets with tents



indeed, if i could use a tent i would 100%. i go with building my own so that it is all stealthed. the little ones dont know what any of it is yet, but i just dont want them accidentally telling someome "daddy has a tent in his room"


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 25, 2012)

yeah i dont have kids or nosey people, plus iv got my room locked down when ever im not around or when people are over, no one needs to go in my room yah know XD, and when i get my 2nd bedroom back and all set up i still dont need to worry about stealth and after hearing a few people say you do get what you pay for with these tents, id prefer to pay the extra 50-100 bucks and get a good tent ill be able to use for many many years. anywho working on cropping some pics in a little bit here so ill be posting some soon.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 6, 2013)

so although today is about a year from when i started GB, here are some finish up pics of the harvest. not much i think i clocked in with 1.33 oz, not great but hey first grow with LEDS start to finish, not too shabby. in retrospec i could have gotten better soil and nutes and pry would have had better results. anywho heres some bud porn to drool over XP


----------

